# undergravel filter



## bjones27406 (Sep 6, 2005)

allright im new to the fish keeping hobbie but im learning as i go . I have a ungravel filter in my tank should i take it out.I hate the big pipes coming out the back my rbps slam into them sometimes .I have a 55 galoon tank ,4 3inch rbps, a aquatech 170gph powerhead,whisper60 power filter hows my set up what to i need to work on.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, I'd take it out. I never used them, since I never liked the idea of not being able to vacuum the gravel down to the glass. Just get a second power filter on the other side of the tank and do water changes with aged water.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

take off the whisper and the undergravel and get a couple new power filters like an Aquaclear 110 or Emperor 400.


----------



## bjones27406 (Sep 6, 2005)

oik im gonna take out undergravel system do you think i need new power filter or can i use the one i got and purchase another gonna go get today how much youi think new filter gonna cost


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

yes, whisper is junk
check the prices here:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/catego...ategory_id=1721


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

wal-mart special


----------



## bjones27406 (Sep 6, 2005)

what kind of filter do you reccomend


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i would actually go with the penguin 350's and use pieces of foam instead of the cartridges and fill the media baskets with some sort of bio media. this is what i do on my 55 with a 400 gph powerhead. for the same price you could get two aquaclear 110's and fill them with half sponge and half bio media. Or for a bit more you could get two emperors. I have used all three types of filters and prefer the penguins


----------



## bjones27406 (Sep 6, 2005)

i took out undergravel filter man was it dirty underneath gonna go check out filters


----------

